# Caesars Creek names



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Can anybody names the areas of this lake? Or do you have names that you call certain areas? Thanks for any help.








1. Flat Fork (sometimes refered to Community Cove)
2. Visitor Center Cove
3. Pioneer Village (sometimes refered to Lily Pad cove or Turkey Foot)
4. Johnas Run (sometimes refered to Crawdad Falls)
5.
6. Middletown Cove
7. 73 cove
8. Pumphouse south
9. Pumphouse middle
10. Pumphouse north
11.
12.
13. Walker Island
14. Danger Point
15. Brimstone Cove (Danger Cove)
16. Indain Mound
17.
18.
19. Buck Run (sometimes refered to Hanes Ramp)


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

#7) 73 cove


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we always called #1 "Community cove"
#3 is lily pad cove
the area between 8, 9 and 10 is what we always called "Pumphouse Cove"

This is just what we always called these areas, nothing official, 

Salmonid


----------



## billybob88 (Apr 24, 2009)

The Dead Sea about covers the hole lake. Sorry had to say that


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

#1 Flat Fork cove

#3 Pioneer village cove (maybe also called Turkey Run?)

#4 Jonah's Run cove

#13 is Walker's Island

#15 Brimstone cove

#16 Indian mound cove

To the left of area #19 is a little, shallow cove called Buck Run cove but we refered to that whole area as Buck Run or the Haines ramp area. There is an old cemetery (Stonewall cemetery or something like that ?) on the western shore so I've heard people reference that as well.

Those are the names I remember and as I remember them anyway. Most of the names I know reference the name of the stream that joins with the lake at the head of the cove or an obvious landmark nearby.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Now that I think about it, area #1 is also known as Flat fork. There are a couple of waterfalls on the stream that dumps into the end of that cove called the upper and lower horse shoe falls IIRC. Also, I think the waterfall where Jonah's Run meets the lake is called Crawdad Falls. 
Maybe the cove around #3 (pioneer village) was the one that was called Turkeyfoot (the more I think about it, the more I think this is correct and the more that I think about it the more I remember that Turkeyfoot Run might actually be called just Turkey Run)? There is also a Trace Branch that is a tributary of Caesar Creek and I vaguely remember people referring to some part of the lake as the Trace Branch area but I don't remember what part of the lake that was.

Also, I've heard multiple areas called community cove depending on who you talk to however prior to this website and its predecessor I never heard anyone refer to any area as community cove. 



Steve


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I updated the list. Anybody else have official names or personal names you call some areas. I always hear "did you try so and so cove?" Most of the time I don't even know which end of the lake their talking about, because of all the different slang names for the same place...lol. Still some coves and areas on the map with no names.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

5. South Pool Island

11. North Pool Cove



These are what my brother and I refer to them as.


----------

